

HipChat 1-to-1 Video and Screen Sharing – Now in Beta - jrub
http://blog.hipchat.com/2014/03/18/hipchat-1-to-1-video-and-screen-sharing-now-in-beta/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=Hipchat_blog

======
dmdeller
Glad to see this! Anyone know if group calls are still planned? I thought so,
but no mention of it in this post.

